
Three Ways Agile Has Gone Astray - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/three-ways-agile-has-gone-astray-165acf3fd3c0
======
Nomentatus
Wait, what.. No mention, re problem numero uno, that Agile has deprecated the
word "Sprint", that word no longer appears in its glossary (just iteration)?
This was done expicitly to discourage abuse and misinterpretation which they
recognize had become rampant.

The converse of iterations being too rigid is that open source projects can be
too unstuctured, and leave key bugs flagged but unfixed for eons. Including
security bugs.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524403](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=524403)
(discussed at HN very recently)

The best balance probably is very short iterations with defined goals and a
process for prioritizing which need to be next up (which is the Agile way);
but it's hard to impose those on volunteers (in open source projects) of
course. And yes, stick-managers frequently try to pervert iterations into
longer death marches, but that's Agile Theater, not Agile.

------
some_account
> Because developers are more akin to architects, designers, or artists than
> factory or construction workers, the best process is the one that defers to
> their judgement and trusts them to do the best work they can. When managers
> reach for metrics to motivate developers rather than focusing on working
> code, they are on unstable ground.

Exactly.

